# Canned Serrano Chilis??



## mugsy27 (Mar 12, 2007)

hey guys...i am gonna try a recipie for chicken enchaladas, and it calls for an 8oz can of whole serano chilis.

i couldnt find any at the grocery store.  does anyone know of a good substitute for this??

would hot cherry peppers do??


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2007)

Jalapenos are right next to serranos on the heat scale, try them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 12, 2007)

If you can't find the serranos or jalapenos, the hot cherries will work just fine.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with Andy and Breeze, any of those will probably work well. You may want to stay away from vinegar packed peppers though, (or at least rinse them well) as the vinegar may overpower your recipe.


----------



## cjs (Mar 13, 2007)

or you could check out the produce and buy fresh Serranos - just roast them and wash most of the skin off and you're good to go.


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think I've ever noticed an 8 oz can of serrano's on the shelf.  And I cook Mex/TexMex once or twice a week.  I agree with cjs, my first choice of substitute would be roasting Serranos myself.  You could do the roasting step the night before if need be.  If you use jalepenos I suggest tasting a little tiny piece.  I find that jalepenos are not as hot as they used to be so I might use more or substitute pickled jalepenos.  For some reason the pickled jalepenos I get are a little spicier then fresh.  Whatever direction you go you'll be fine - I substitute peppers all the time based on what I have and/or what looks good in the store.


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 13, 2007)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> hey guys...i am gonna try a recipie for chicken enchaladas, and it calls for an 8oz can of whole serano chilis.
> 
> i couldnt find any at the grocery store.  does anyone know of a good substitute for this??
> 
> would hot cherry peppers do??



Depends on the recipe. If you post it i could come up with a better solution for you. You could use fresh seranos and if you want to add a little bit of the brining liquid just add a little vinegar (the chilies won't be as soft but if your cooking them it won't matter anyways), or you could roast them like previously stated. Canned jalapenos in the store just seem to be miled but i guess if you want to add some more heat you could use cayenne pepper.


----------

